# UFC Rhonda Rousey Loses First Fight By Knockout



## WhatInThe (Nov 15, 2015)

UFC's undefeated women's champion Ronda Rousey loses first fight by knockout at UFC 193 in Australia.

http://news.yahoo.com/holly-holm-stuns-ronda-rousey-2nd-round-knockout-061041630--spt.html

Had to be taken to the hospital afterward.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 15, 2015)

I hope she is ok.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I hope she is ok.



Saw one report where she had a split lip that needed attention. Other reports had her trouble with breathing.

Apparently the experts think Rousey wasn't used to getting hit with punches or kicks since her strength is/was that of a grappler or Olympic Judo champion. Her opponent Holly Holm was a champion boxer or striker. I think this was one of Rousey's longer fights going into the second round as well.

With all the headlines about Paris I missed this story early on so I'm still catching up.


----------



## Agman (Nov 15, 2015)

*To me the fight was a real shocker as Holly really took it to Ronda and definitively cleaned her clock.  A little humble pie for Ronda's T-Day!  Those in the know are wondering if Ronda will come back or retire with her mega bank accounts.  Very happy for Holly, though.*


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2015)

I just caught this today as well - a real shocker. 

The point about ground fighting verse stand-up might be very valid - it's one of the things I've always said about MMA not translating directly into street fighting.


----------



## 911 (Nov 15, 2015)

I watched the fight with my son on some gizmo he had hooked up to his TV. It was the first time that I ever saw two women go at it like they did. Oh, I saw two women fight before, but not in a controlled arena. I was very impressed by the two fighters abilities, not because they were females, but because of anyone's ability to take such hits and just keep going. A couple of those kicks would have easily dropped me. I can take a punch, but not a kick to the side of my head. This I am sure about.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I hope she is ok.



Me too.  As long as it's sanctioned by the powers that be and money's involved, nothing like people beating each other bloody or into a coma for that matter.


----------



## Agman (Nov 15, 2015)

*I've lived way out in the boonies for 40 years and not in the cities so I know nothing about street fighting.  It appears to me that the more physical skills that a person has in the interest of self defense, the better for him or her.  MMA, as you know, involves striking, kickboxing, grappling, and wrestling/ground fighting.  If I were at a large airport parking lot walking to pick up my rent car in the dark and got jumped by a thug or two, I would want to be able to defend myself in whatever way was possible.  Ronda is a very good grappler and wrestler but she needs more training in stand up striking and defense.  *


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2015)

Haven't seen a full video yet, but the photos and snippets of video tells me it was a brutal fight. But here we go at least one pundit is calling this fight 'fixed' or 'a work' as they call it in the wrestling industry. He says Rousey is too busy to be champion including an up coming movie. He says a league or organization can't have a sitting champ doing nothing for months on end and Rousey has a lot on her calendar which would take her away from the sport. It might not have been a total fix but maybe thrown if I get this guy's theory.  That being said personally I think Holly Holm is definitely a worthy opponent and didn't back down. 

http://www.punditarena.com/mmaufc/s...laiming-ronda-rousey-vs-holly-holm-was-fixed/

In conjunction with this guy's theory Rousey now to undergo plastic surgery. I don't think she would let her face get damaged or hit the way it did on purpose but plastic surgery a month or two before a major movie shoot can't hurt. I think the damage was so bad they had to rush her into plastic surgery to be ready for that movie.

http://moviepilot.com/posts/3643893?lt_source=external,manual

No matter how you look at it this was NOT pro wrestling and was brutal encounter only professional, well trained and conditioned athletes could endure.


----------



## Agman (Nov 17, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Haven't seen a full video yet, but the photos and snippets of video tells me it was a brutal fight. But here we go at least one pundit is calling this fight 'fixed' or 'a work' as they call it in the wrestling industry. He says Rousey is too busy to be champion including an up coming movie. He says a league or organization can't have a sitting champ doing nothing for months on end and Rousey has a lot on her calendar which would take her away from the sport. It might not have been a total fix but maybe thrown if I get this guy's theory.  That being said personally I think Holly Holm is definitely a worthy opponent and didn't back down.
> 
> http://www.punditarena.com/mmaufc/s...laiming-ronda-rousey-vs-holly-holm-was-fixed/
> 
> ...


 *This fight and the things which followed it have been bizarre.  Ronda looked sluggish and didn't appear to be the super aggressive bully that she has amassed a fortune from being.  Holly  wouldn't have rained down on Ronda at the end of the fight if Ronda was moving around on the mat and showed consciousness...and I think that this is when Ronda got her lower lip messed up.  I'm a mild MMA fan and occasionally read the two biggest MMA websites and nothing has been mentioned there about a fix for the fight.  I think the UFC has too many millions invested in the sport to allow fixes to happen, but I guess you never know.  *


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

Hmmm. Just curious, if Ronda were male, would she be labeled a bully? Of course she is aggressive, you don't win fights by being a delicate flower. I do agree she needs more training in her standup.


----------



## Agman (Nov 17, 2015)

*Hah!  You are right, Shalimar...I meant to use the word "bully" as a description of her mad dog aggressiveness, not her gender.  What is the female term for bully? *


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

Hah! Agman, I don't know if we have one. I think I will slide sideways and go with "winner" on this one, referencing the attitude rather than the outcome of the fight, of course. So much fun sparring with you! This Canuck loves a good joust!


----------



## Agman (Nov 17, 2015)

*Sparring and jousting like your fellow Canadian George St. Pierre, right?  That guy was really something.  I keep hoping that he will come out of retirement.  *


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

You bet Agman! Le Bon Georges! He is our pride and joy. I would love to see him come out of retirement. I have my doubts though. FYI I live less than half an hour away from a pulp and paper mill. This here is logging country.


----------



## Agman (Nov 18, 2015)

*I've traveled extensively in Oregon, Idaho, Montana, and Washington and have seen numerous logging operations and mills back in the days of my corporate gig.  Lumberjacking has to be among the most dangerous and physically demanding of occupations.  Ever been to Neah Bay?  That area is absolutely gorgeous.  Vancouver is as well. *


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2015)

I was discussing the fight with my student and he had seen the video as well as read all the interpretations of the fight. 

My opinion?

First off, I haven't seen the video of the fight. I would need to see the entire thing to get some data.

I think it's most likely that Rousey didn't have the necessary skills to deal with a good stand-up fighter - that her specialty (indeed, her very training) is ground work.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 17, 2016)

*suicidal*

Rousey apparently briefly contemplated suicide after her loss to Holm. Especially right after in the training room. It was the first time she was knocked down/out like that. Her fights tended to be short victories so this was a new experience for her.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...-following-holly-holm-loss-172902652-mma.html

But this IS THE true test in life. How does one handle defeat, disappointment, surprise, shock, failure etc. Correct answer is get up back up, give it another go and work on figuring out what went wrong. Seems Rousey has passed this test so far.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2016)

Drama queen.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 18, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Rousey apparently briefly contemplated suicide after her loss to Holm. Especially right after in the training room. It was the first time she was knocked down/out like that. Her fights tended to be short victories so this was a new experience for her.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...-following-holly-holm-loss-172902652-mma.html
> 
> But this IS THE true test in life. How does one handle defeat, disappointment, surprise, shock, failure etc. Correct answer is get up back up, give it another go and work on figuring out what went wrong. Seems Rousey has passed this test so far.



Yes,she was on Ellen and mentioned that,I don't think that is normal.emotionally unstable .now she iss  desperate to fight her again.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 19, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Drama queen.



I don't know she was in a bit of seclusion for days after the fight not wanting to show her face and I don't think it was just the physical injuries. I saw her on Saturday Night Live and even though she seems comfortable in front of people and cameras something seemed off as in perhaps medicated for depression-eh, speculation.

I will say revealing it on a show like Ellen was a bit puzzling.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> I don't know she was in a bit of seclusion for days after the fight not wanting to show her face and I don't think it was just the physical injuries. I saw her on Saturday Night Live and even though she seems comfortable in front of people and cameras something seemed off as in perhaps medicated for depression-eh, speculation.
> 
> I will say revealing it on a show like Ellen was a bit puzzling.



Eh ... I'm looking at it from the viewpoint of a former competitor in martial arts tournaments. You don't pout and cry and get suicidal when you lose. You just learn from that loss and move on. I think she was spoiled by her early unbroken string of quick victories, and she doesn't seem equipped to handle loss very well. 

How you lose is at least as important as how you win.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 19, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Eh ... I'm looking at it from the viewpoint of a former competitor in martial arts tournaments. You don't pout and cry and get suicidal when you lose. You just learn from that loss and move on. I think she was spoiled by her early unbroken string of quick victories, and she doesn't seem equipped to handle loss very well.
> 
> How you lose is at least as important as how you win.



That's one of the biggest lessons in life period. Handling loss. Her initial success and quick victories made her highly susceptible to this reaction. Wouldn't her camp be part to blame.

It's anecdotal but I always heard there's nothing worse than an ex child prodigy meaning without success and special treatment in adulthood they consider their life full of suck. They got so used to being pushed, encouraged and/or given special treatment as a child they think that's how life supposed to be.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> That's one of the biggest lessons in life period. Handling loss. Her initial success and quick victories made her highly susceptible to this reaction. Wouldn't her camp be part to blame.
> 
> It's anecdotal but I always heard there's nothing worse than an ex child prodigy meaning without success and special treatment in adulthood they consider their life full of suck. They got so used to being pushed, encourage and/or given special treatment as a child they think that's how life is.



I was actually thinking about that - that her coach didn't prepare her for a possible loss. Of course, that could be a psychological trick too, on his behalf. 

Then again, I can't imagine the kind of pressure she was under from the media and her fans ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 19, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I was actually thinking about that - that her coach didn't prepare her for a possible loss. Of course, that could be a psychological trick too, on his behalf.
> 
> Then again, I can't imagine the kind of pressure she was under from the media and her fans ...



Would that "pressure" have been a distraction as much as a stressor. I think some got it right saying she was already thinking too far beyond the fight like her endorsements, movies etc. But that goes back to her team keeping her focused, I can't believe some tactical or physical sluggishness wouldn't be noticed in training.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Would that "pressure" have been a distraction as much as a stressor. I think some got it right saying she was already thinking too far beyond the fight like here endorsements, movies etc. But that goes back to her team keeping her focused, I can't believe some tactical or physical sluggishness wouldn't be noticed in training.



She DID / does have a lot on her plate, and yes, unless she's a Zen master I would think it would be on her mind. I know it would be on mine. 

She's also got the whole "first undefeated female in MMA" thing to live up to. That's got to be hard. She's a role model now. 

I forgot how long she had to prepare for the fight, but surely her trainers should have seen something brewing ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 19, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> She DID / does have a lot on her plate, and yes, unless she's a Zen master I would think it would be on her mind. I know it would be on mine.
> 
> She's also got the whole "first undefeated female in MMA" thing to live up to. That's got to be hard. She's a role model now.
> 
> I forgot how long she had to prepare for the fight, but surely her trainers should have seen something brewing ...



I think her training camp turned into an entourage and was enjoying the ride as much as she was.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> I think her training camp turned into an entourage and was enjoying the ride as much as she was.



I think you're right.

The beginning of the end ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 7, 2016)

Holly Holm who defeated Rousey loses in her first title defense in the last minutes of the last round. What does that say about Rousey or Holm. 

Is this WWE stuff setting up a future fight. Holm is nice classy girl, I think this Tate is a little more mouthy and would be a better rematch for Rousey.

http://krqe.com/2016/03/05/holm-suffers-her-first-ufc-defeat/


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't know crap about this stuff but I understand that MacGregor guy lost too. I read his profile in one of the men's mags. Apparently he went against somebody a higher weight and failed. Now whoever manages UFC is watching money fly out the door.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Katie Holm who defeated Rousey loses in her first title defense in the last minutes of the last round. What does that say about Rousey or Holm.
> 
> Is this WWE stuff setting up a future fight. Holm is nice classy girl, I think this Tate is a little more mouthy and would be a better rematch for Rousey.
> 
> http://krqe.com/2016/03/05/holm-suffers-her-first-ufc-defeat/



I think her first name is "Holly" and it's the UFC, not the WWE. But I agree - she's a class act and isn't on a suicide watch ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I think her first name is "Holly" and it's the UFC, not the WWE. But I agree - she's a class act and isn't on a suicide watch ...



My bad, eeek. I think I got her mixed up with an actress.

I know it's the UFC I just hope it's not a ploy. The outcome and scenario is too WWEish.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> My bad, eeek. I think I got her mixed up with an actress.
> 
> I know it's the UFC I just hope it's not a ploy. The outcome and scenario is too WWEish.




You've got a point there ... drag out the melodrama for a few sessions ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 8, 2016)

Heeheehee UFC needs to dig up Mankind...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Heeheehee UFC needs to dig up Mankind...



Mick Foley - ah, the bad old days! LOL


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 8, 2016)

Great memories, my oldest boy was in high school so if he was watching WWF, the younger ones did too. Every week I'd sit with them all and braid the girls hair while they cheered.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2016)

My middle brother and me (I?) used to have a whole party every weekend watching wrestling - would end up drunk and doing body slams on each other LOL!


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 8, 2016)

My girls didn't get drunk...yet...but they learned all the moves. Somehow the youngest boy survived...if they weren't dolling him up like a Spice Girl, they were practicing the Stone Cold Stunner.


----------

